# Tesla Reports Strong Demand for Model S, Model X



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

Why haven't we seen pics of the Model X line?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

rtz said:


> Why haven't we seen pics of the Model X line?


Pictures of the Model X have been out for quite a while now:

http://www.teslamotors.com/modelx


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

I meant the assembly line it's soon to be built on.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Its being built at the same plant as the Model S.


----------

